# Baby Mosca C99 bx, and Larry!!!!!



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2012)

Isn't this exciting. New strains recommended by the peeps of MP.yeeeeehaaaa


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## powerplanter (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm in there Rose.


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations, Rosy, you are a mommy again. I'm sure they are lucky little ladies 

I figured out the difference between the vape and the pipe -- Three hits off the pipe and it hits you hard -- three hits off the vape and you are still wondering if you are getting high, so you take a few more and soon realize you are hammered -- same high -- it just comes on different -- I'm thinkin...


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice Rose! You will love Larry!


----------



## Locked (Jan 31, 2012)

Larry? Never heard of it..... 

Way to go Rose.....you will absolutely love Larry. Still my top favorite. If she was an 8 weeker she wld be my Holy Grail.   Big rock hard nugz coated with goodness.:hubba: 

Green Mojo.....:icon_smile:


----------



## GROBOT (Jan 31, 2012)

Got you some LARRY!!!!  I'll be lurking, whats the BX???  I'll be restarting soon, can't keep a half baked farmer down!!!  I relocated about 800 miles south in Oroville, Calif, gonna try and cross my Whurkle with Irish's Hoosier Daddy,  good luck sunshine!!!


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2012)

seriously, as good as Larry is...Mosca's C99 bx is better for most everyday smoking. I liked enough I bought a 2nd pack


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 1, 2012)

Never heard of it huh Hammy. lol  I'm interested in the cindy.  Green MoJo for ya Rose.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 1, 2012)

Rosebud, I think you are going to love the Cindy.  I have not tried Mosca's (I'm thinking I should have bought some), but I loved Joey Weed's Cindy.  You should get a nice up high with her.  There is a special place in my heart for Joey's Cindy--she was the first I grew hydro....back when OG was up and Heaven's Staircase sold Joey's gear....how long ago was that?


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 1, 2012)

I looked for Joey Weed on the Attitude but couldn't find it.  Where do they sell his gear?


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I looked for Joey Weed on the Attitude but couldn't find it.  Where do they sell his gear?




I believe Joey still does business through Hemp Depot pp....they only take cash or MO but they are a good site none the less.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 1, 2012)

I gotta spread it around before giving it to you Hammy.  LOL  Thank you sir.  I'm gonna go look right now.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 1, 2012)

Wanted to try Mosca for some time now ... Will keep a track on this one if you don't mind. They are fast finishers aren't they ? 7-8 weeks ?

Larry who  ?


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I gotta spread it around before giving it to you Hammy.  LOL  Thank you sir.  I'm gonna go look right now.




No problem bro....glad I cld point you in the right direction. I hve never had Cindy straight up before but I hve had her in a Cpl crosses and she brings a lot to the table. Might hve to go hunting for a Dank cut of her on Cannetics.:hubba:


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 1, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No problem bro....glad I cld point you in the right direction. I hve never had Cindy straight up before but I hve had her in a Cpl crosses and she brings a lot to the table. Might hve to go hunting for a Dank cut of her on Cannetics.:hubba:



I'm with you on that.  I've heard such good things.  I'd love to see you grow that one out Hammy.    Hint Hint..  Take care Brother.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you each one for stopping by.

*Umbra* How big did your Cindy get? I know you have smoked a pipe or two in your life and if you like C99 that well, i am even more excited.

*Hammy*, thanks for the Larry idea. I hope I do you proud in a bigger pot.

Grobot, now that i figured you out, you funny guy, bx is back cross. Mosca's C99 comes as either an f1 or a back cross. *Jaam* led me to some good reading on Mosca and seems like the bx is the way to go. 
So glad to see you again grobot.

*bho* I will check about how soon it finishes, I don't remember. I am glad you came along.


 I am thinking 3 gallon smart pots for the Larry and 5 gallons for the Cindy, any thoughts?
Thanks again for your support always. I am lucky to have run into you all.


----------



## Locked (Feb 1, 2012)

I wld go with 3 gallon Smart Pots for everyone.....but then again I like to rock one gallon pots.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I believe Joey still does business through Hemp Depot pp....they only take cash or MO but they are a good site none the less.


 
I've grown 3 of joeys strains....... very good stuff....... they are sold out of most of his stuff right now at the depot....... I'm waiting on his cindy 99 stuff to come back in stock.


good luck Rose...... I'll be watching ya.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Larry? Never heard of it.....
> 
> Way to go Rose.....you will absolutely love Larry. Still my top favorite. If she was an 8 weeker she wld be my Holy Grail. Big rock hard nugz coated with goodness.:hubba:
> 
> Green Mojo.....:icon_smile:


 

Yeah ive never heard of this Larry fellow either, LOL, he seems to be all the rage:hubba: 

Goodluck Rosie.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 1, 2012)

Im in Rosie...  Im wanna see some Mosca action....


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for you help with the Mosca info. You got my vote for mvp and that was hard because there were so many great people this month. But i really appreciate the help.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 1, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks for you help with the Mosca info. You got my vote for mvp and that was hard because there were so many great people this month. But i really appreciate the help.


 
:holysheep:  Wow thanks Rosie...  glad I could point ya in the right direction...  now find that FIRE...  :icon_smile:


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Rosebud mine got to 3 1/2 - 4 ft. Huge yield, sticky bud, with a great smell and taste. The Bx is very pineapple. It is one dimensional, straight up head high. Made me a little paranoid, but just plain great smoke.




			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thank you each one for stopping by.
> 
> *Umbra* How big did your Cindy get? I know you have smoked a pipe or two in your life and if you like C99 that well, i am even more excited.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2012)

Umbra, thank you for that. I am very excited. The high sounds like satori to me, have you had that? If yours was that big I will use a 5 gallon bag. thanks again.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, here is the closet, no one is showing sex yet at almost 6 weeks. They are healthy nice plants.
This cindy has been variegated since she came out of her shell. I hope you can see it.





​


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice Rose! They are pruned up nicely!
That room sure looks clean too!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you so my CNC, did you ever find out what happened to weed wars? I liked that show.

I think of you every time I clean. You are one of my hero's.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking just great, Rose!  I have gotten more diligent of late in trimming off the undergrowth. 

The variegation is interesting.  She (girl mojo) looks beautiful.


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 9, 2012)

Had to look that one up (variegated) LOL.  Good word, and great looking plants, variegated and all.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice Rose, 

I really like the clean bottoms of the plants, trimming sucks and clean bottoms always help.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2012)

Well it is for sure all three Larry's are boys. One of the boys is taller, (tall and taller?) and smells better then the other two that smell just fine. 

I am undecided about trying to get seeds at this time. I really only want to veg through the summer and this is a late start to flower before it gets hot.

I bought a ten pack of Larry so have 7 left, maybe i should just dump these bally boys and try the larry seeds i have next fall? 

I hope you have opinions. Life is a little stressful right now and thinking about loose pollen in my house worries me. 

Can I just say, damn it on the 3 outta 3 being boys!  

The Cinderella hasn't come out yet. I am hoping the variegated one is a female.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes you can!

I had 4 out of 4 males a while back with one of the Mandala strains I was trying.  Somehow I seem to forget the times I get 4 out of 4 females.  I think in the whole scope of things it generally evens out, but it is a bummer to get all males (plants that is).  

Rosie, I would say that if you do not want to deal with pollen right now, sacrifice them to the compost pile.  You have 7 seeds left, the odds favor getting another male.

My Satori still have not shown there stuff.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2012)

Can you believe how long they take? Yours are in 12/12 aren't they? I never did that.

 My cindy's are getting closer. sheesh. It is five weeks I think for us. 

Thanks THG I guess I need permission to throw those bad boys out. I will wait a few more days. I want to see fully matured balls, wish it was warmer outside, i would stick them out there, but it is still in low 30s.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 19, 2012)

Bummer on the 3 Larry boys Rosie, but ill take em off your hands


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2012)

Who would you make babies with Iron?


----------



## Iron Emmett (Mar 19, 2012)

Everything in my closet, Pre-98 bubba, Hashberry, Platinum Master, i wanna get into making seeds and crosses.

Larry is great dad for some breeding stock, i wanna grab some seeds and try for a Larry male.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2012)

Update!

Hi Peeps!

I just typed a long note and lost it.   So I will try again. 
Must be the satori.

I ended up with two Larry males and one female. Of the two boys I kept one, because he smelled the best and he is in flower outside. He is producing very little pollen i think, as I shake a branch in a baggie and see barely any. I will continue to do this as long as he has open flowers.  I painted some invisible pollen on burmese kush. I hope I can get enough so I can use it on the female Larry that just went into flower.

The Cinderella 99 bx by Mosca were all female! Yea.
Two of them are in the flower room and one is outside.

I cloned the cindy 99 and Larry and medicine woman today. Pray to the cannabis gods that the medicine woman clones, as they are from a reveged plant.

My flower room is full as I want to be done flowering for the summer and just veg. Here are some pic's.

Thanks for dropping in and all the input I got about breeding. You guys are the best!




​


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 28, 2012)

:icon_smile:   :cool2: :ciao:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 28, 2012)

How do you like the c99 from Mosca, Rose? I've been looking for a c99...... have been waiting to see if joeyweed would come up with some more but if you like the Mosca I'll order it....... with a couple more during the off season.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2012)

I have never smoked c99. I heard very good things about it being an up high and everyone liking it. I had the choice of the back cross or the F1,  i chose the bx. 
I have two different phenos  it looks like. I will give a smoke report as soon as possible.  They took forever, 9-10 weeks to sex.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Rose...... I thought maybe you had harvested some of it...... Is there a big difference in the f1 vs bx?  Not sure what a bx might do to the strain. I know some here have grown snakebite which is a bx of the strain I'm running now. Thanks in advance for the smoke report Rose. It'll help me know what to order........ I want some sativa to energize me and put some pep in the step. Thats what I'll be running to start next season.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2012)

You are growing satori aren't you? Sorry I can't remember. That is what is getting me through this day. ha.
Thanks for always stopping in G13. I appreciate your interest.

I asked around and some folks that know a whole lot more then me encouraged the bx. If I breed Larry boy to Larry girl is that what I am doing a bx? I know nothing.


----------



## Irish (Apr 29, 2012)

:48:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 29, 2012)

:ciao: Rose 

Im pulling up my futon!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Irish and drfting, thanks for stopping it. I will get some pic's of cindy up for your viewing pleasure later today.


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2012)

Well, i was a big liar pants about the Larry girl. All Larrys are boys. Which ups my chances of pollen huh.. oh well.

Here is a pic of the 2 cindy pheno's. As you can see one is a little bigger. I took the third cindy outside.



Here is a cute little Satori girl. She is in a 3 gallon plastic bag and it didn't seem to hurt her any.


----------



## powerplanter (May 1, 2012)

Those Cindy's are a couple of beauties.  Looking good Rose.


----------



## k0rps (May 1, 2012)

Beautiful plants, Rose!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2012)

I think that you are really going to like the C99, too, Rosebud.  They are looking mighty fine with those big fat colas.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 2, 2012)

Very nice Rose as always :aok:


----------



## kaotik (May 2, 2012)

sorry bout the larry sausage fest rose 
good luck with the cindys (you figure a plant named cindy has gotta be more likely to be female than one named larry eh  )

hopefully you like the high and it don't make you too noid (why i loved my apollo, great happy sat high, with no paranoia)
look forward to see how they do for ya


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2012)

Here is an update of Cindy. She looks like she is getting hungry. I will feed her today. I think she is a nice plant.






I have two females that look very similar. I have one male Cindy who is about to  flower outside. hmmm

I was able to reveg my Medicine woman and clone it. It is outside in a different part of the yard. She could be getting pollinated by Larry maybe. It is a small yard. That would be a good cross maybe?  She has small white flowers starting. If you want to see a pic of the reveg i will take one for anyone who hasn't seen that mess. Hey, it works and I am thankful to have MW back.

So far I am very happy with Mosca's Cindy as far as growth habit. I didn't do anything to her as I wanted to see her al la natural first time.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2012)

kaotik said:
			
		

> sorry bout the larry sausage fest rose
> good luck with the cindys (you figure a plant named cindy has gotta be more likely to be female than one named larry eh  )
> 
> hopefully you like the high and it don't make you too noid (why i loved my apollo, great happy sat high, with no paranoia)
> look forward to see how they do for ya



Did it make you paranoid kaotik? I haven't had that happen in a long time. We will see huh.  You would think Larry should be renamed to larrissa or something so we would get more girls.


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2012)

:holysheep: :banana: :banana: :banana: :shocked: :shocked: Oh My Gosh does Cindy smell GOOD. I have never smelled cannabis like this. It is I swear like fresh strawberry's. I thought it was going to be a faint pineapple, but no..It is so wonderful. You would never guess it was pot. 

I put the bag of Cindy  pollen, very little, on a branch of blooming Cindy. Woo hoo. That is how I got to smell her for the first time today. Thanks for the picture* Orange*!

How do you know when the seed is ready?

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## tcbud (May 26, 2012)

The Cindy I grew last year had a slight pineapple scent (Pineapple Cindy 99, go figure, lol).  The friend I give pot to says he loves it.  Great for the day time and he swears (and his wife does too) that the smoke does not even smell like MJ at all!  I just gave him the last of what I had and the popcorn too.  We smoked some of it trimming last year and were still able to work the scissors.

Looking good Rose, got to subscribe here.


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Tc, it is so nice to have you back for the outdoor season. How is the back? Good you could still work your scissors. ha.

I think i should go vape a tiny bud of cindy, it is way too early but i can't get over the smell.


----------



## powerplanter (May 26, 2012)

That's a beauty Rosebud.  How u getting along.  I hope your doing well.  By the looks of her, you should be doing fine in a few weeks.  Take care Rose, and be safe.


----------



## Rosebud (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for stopping in PP. Good to see you.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Peeps. This diary doesn't have the happy ending I was hoping for. A few things happened with this grow that were unfortunate.

As you know all the 3 Larry's I popped were boys. Because of this I learned from you good people how to pollinate, which I did, Larry to burmese kush. I have two seeds from this that look very little to me. I am going to drop  them tomorrow and see if they do anything. Here's hoping so I can at least smoke a half of Larry.

The bad news with the Mosca's Cindy is we had company, a lot of company and I had to flip to flower a good month sooner then I usually do. (guest room/ veg tent)

I got two females that were very small. I like to just grow out the plant naturally the first time I grow it. So the combination of no lst, or cropping,  I got a very small yield. The good news is I have seeds from the male and female Cindy...Thanks Orange! 

I think it is good I am not growing this summer. I seem to need a break.

The Cindy smelled better then anything i have ever grown or smelled. Fresh strawberry's. Mr rb didn't even know i had harvested, which he usually can tell at the front door. It just doesn't smell like pot.

I will do better next time with the cindys.

I have successfully reveged medicine woman and cloned and they are in the new soil. I will veg them this summer.

Thanks for your interest. I sucked at this grow. But learned a lot about males..finally, at my age. ha


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 11, 2012)

I was looking at mosca's Cindy.  Watermelon weed sounds heavenly.  My wife would like some of that, she's crazy about watermelon.  Nice work rose.


----------

